# ag springs.....



## ls2gtofan2005 (May 28, 2011)

any one know anything bout these???? found a set of 4 on ebay for 109 bucks including shipping. says they have only sold one, but 99% positive feedback.
it sounds too good to be true. any info on these would be great.

AG 04 05 06 PONTIAC GTO LOWERING COIL SPRINGS SET 099 | eBay


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They certainly look nothing like a GTO spring set. Also looks like a fairly thin wire and few coils much like the stock springs. The rears are completely different.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would never buy those...IMO springs is not an area where you want to find the cheap route...just save up and buy something that has reputation and you know its the best.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

* These springs were manufactured in the Americas in an ISO 9001 certified engineering and manufacturing facility,...*

Does that meen mexico?


----------

